# Fire Pump Protection



## retire09 (Oct 8, 2012)

Is a fire pump required to have a rated separation from other spaces in the building?


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes. See NFPA 20.


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2012)

depends

on where it is at

per 2009 IBC

913.2.1 Protection of fire pump rooms. Fire pumps shall

be located in rooms that are separated from all other areas of

the building by 2-hour fire barriers constructed in accordance

with Section 707 or 2-hour horizontal assemblies

constructed in accordance with Section 712, or both.

Exceptions:

1. In other than high-rise buildings, separation by

1-hour fire barriers constructed in accordance

with Section 707 or 1-hour horizontal assemblies

constructed in accordance with Section 712, or

both, shall be permitted in buildings equipped

throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in

accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

2. Separation is not required for fire pumps physically

separated in accordance with NFPA 20.

from nfpa 20 2013 edition

4.12.1.1* Indoor Fire Pump Units.

4.12.1.1.1    Fire pump units serving high-rise buildings shall be protected from surrounding occupancies by a minimum of 2-hour fire-rated construction or physically separated from the protected building by a minimum of 50 ft (15.3 m).

4.12.1.1.2*   Indoor fire pump rooms in non-high-rise buildings or in separate fire pump buildings shall be physically separated or protected by fire-rated construction in accordance with Table 4.12.1.1.2.

sorry unable to get the table to come in


----------

